# What Do I Need For A Click Clack Set Up?



## Cjwooster (Dec 29, 2016)

I know I need the container, the heating mat, thermostat, thermometer, water bowl and hidey box. What else do I need?


----------



## Jonesy1990 (Dec 29, 2016)

A snake.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjwooster (Dec 29, 2016)

Haha that will come soon! Just want to make sure I have everything he needs before I go out and get one. Never had a hatchling before.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 29, 2016)

Maybe a bit of that plastic-coated creeper/vine mesh stuff, bent into a 3-d shape to climb on. I can't remember what that stuff is called.

Edit: Plastic 50mm trellis


----------



## Cjwooster (Dec 29, 2016)

Oh I have a vine for him too, forgot about that! Its like a branch/vine thing, frog is too fat to sit on it so never used it lol perfect for a snake to branch on though


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 29, 2016)

Although I haven't acquired a snake from them, I think it would be worth having a look at Pythonalia for a first snake. They usually sell hatchy starter kits.


----------



## Stompsy (Dec 30, 2016)

Cjwooster said:


> I know I need the container, the heating mat, thermostat, thermometer, water bowl and hidey box. What else do I need?


We had dowelling running through the container to form platforms for the hatchies to lounge on. Worked well and they seemed to like it up there most of the time.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 30, 2016)

I think you have it covered, except for paper towel as substrate. As for hides, just use whatever cardboard box you have in the house, cut down to size as appropriate; Shapes boxes, teabag boxes, etc. all make great hatchie hides. If they defecate in them, and they usually do, throw it away and get another one.


----------



## ronhalling (Dec 31, 2016)

I found the best disposable hide to use was the good old dunny roll tube and by joining a few together in irregular shapes it also made a good elevated platform from which to survey it's kingdom and get away from the heat if it wanted, and yeah the very best substrate in the click clack is most definitely paper towel especially if your hatchy likes a swim as much as my spotties did, good luck with your new snake whatever it is and welcome to the addiction, make sure you put a pic up of whatever you get. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling


----------



## Stuart (Dec 31, 2016)

Here is a good thread to give advice too https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/guide-to-build-a-click-clack-dial-up-warning.93266/


----------



## AmyDefty (Mar 3, 2017)

You seem all ready to go. That is all you need, don't forget to soder or drill some ventilation holes in lid and sides! The pythonalia gives a great list of what you need. The themostats what come with their kits are the thermostats ive always used and they work really well. You can get them off ebay for about $20. I ahve never had one **** itself so far and I've been keeping reptiles for over 3 years now. Although I really wouldn't suggest buying the kit off them- really over priced!


----------

